# I just saw this and it made me chukkle



## ralphy1976 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Kheros (Nov 7, 2009)

I love videos like these. 

Since I can't figure out how to embed.. YouTube - Soccer Fan WIN


----------



## bobrob (Nov 19, 2009)

Haha, what a legend.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 5, 2009)

I didnt know a golf ball could fit in there...

Nice video too, did the goalie block the second penalty at least?


----------

